# anyone still in college?



## -ryan- (Mar 9, 2010)

*Anyone still in college?....*

Just wondering. I'm finishing my second semester of my senior year to get my bachelor of music degree in music education, and I am sitting here trying to muster the strength to study and/or write a paper, and I know it's not going to happen. I already had three cups of coffee (good stuff made in a french press... yeah, I grind my own beans  ) and I am so ready to get to bed. I still have to run around and collect food dishes and food trays from all of the animals and clean those. I think with just about a month and half left before graduation the senioritis is starting to set in.

Unfortunately, graduation isn't the end of the line for me. Next fall I have to student teach for 4 months (all the joys of teaching, except instead of getting paid I have to pay tuition in order to do it), and then I will have to start applying for jobs and graduate school (darn NY, teachers are required to have a master's degree). 

Lots of stress. I'm going to bed


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Anyone? On this forum? Are you kidding?

We are all a bunch of old folks here, man. And proud of it. 

I'm pretty sure the minimum age for members is 40, so I don't know how you slipped though. 

You get right back to your studying, young man, and don't let me catch you playing on the computer again. 

Does your mom know you are drinking that much coffee?


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

I am! I'm a soph, getting generals out of the way still.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

i graduated from college in 07. started graduate school, got bored, went to flight school, joined the Army, and I've been at an office/corporate job since undergrad graduation. 

i dont know much about music classes, but if you need any help in math or science courses, im sure i can lend a hand.


----------



## -ryan- (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Well, it's 10:41 and the paper is due tomorrow. I'm on my second cup of coffee (the cheap stuff this time) and I'm about to muster the strength to open a word document and go to town. 

The problem is that I am actually interested in the topic. It is for a writing course and the paper is going to be on Edward Abbey (and someone else, once I figure out who that is going to be), and I enjoy his work, so it is more difficult for me to come up with something worthwhile to write. It's strange how that works sometimes.

A sample Edward Abbey quote: "One must be reasonable in one's demands on life. For myself, all that I ask is: (1) accurate information; (2) coherent knowledge; (3) deep understanding; (4) infinite loving wisdom; (5) no more kidney stones, please."

Now to get to work. Tomorrow is a busy day (class from 9:25-12:10, then practicing my instruments, then I have to teach a class from 2:35-3:50, go to a rehearsal 4:00-6:00, go to work to teach from 6:30-8:00, go to another rehearsal from 9:00-11:00... should be a grand day)


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Those days are long gone for me!

Stephanie, I snuck in just under the age limit too!!! Ha Ha!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Uh-oh Steph, I must have slipped under the radar too! Don't ban me! (or you'll never see Nelson pictures again mwahaha...and that is my sleep deprivation talking)
I'm a senior in college! I'm currently student-teaching in a kindergarten classroom and I graduate in the beginning of May. (May 6th for those of you who would like to send a gift...preferably money...thanks)


----------



## -ryan- (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

The paper is done. It's nothing I'm proud of, but it should yield a passing grade, and at this point that is all I really care about.

I am a little concerned about graduating. Mostly the job market. This is probably the worst time in recent history to be looking for a job as a music teacher in my area. There are no new jobs, and when a retiring teacher needs to be replaced there are thousands of qualified applicants. I am not against doing something else for a living if it is fulfulling, but I hope I figure that out before I start my grad work!


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Ugh. I dropped my Math class today. The professor was a derp. She moved so fast in class that I needed help w/ half the problems all the time. I withdrew in time that no grade goes on my transcripts thank goodness. I'll have to retake it next semester---with a better prof. 

At least now I can shower my torts with extra love on Tues/Thurs! And maybe work a stitch more haha.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*



Meg90 said:


> Ugh. I dropped my Math class today. The professor was a derp. She moved so fast in class that I needed help w/ half the problems all the time. I withdrew in time that no grade goes on my transcripts thank goodness. I'll have to retake it next semester---with a better prof.
> 
> At least now I can shower my torts with extra love on Tues/Thurs! And maybe work a stitch more haha.



what math class? i can tutor up to calculus...


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

I'm working on my Master's degree while working a full time job, plus all my animals ... a lot on my plate right now...


----------



## BethyB1022 (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

I'm in grad school right now, only a year left and I'll have my MSW. Thank goodness  

Good luck to all the student teachers, that was by far my favorite teaching experience that I had, enjoy it!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*



kimber_lee_314 said:


> I'm working on my Master's degree while working a full time job, plus all my animals ... a lot on my plate right now...



You know how you have those dreams where you show up to school and you don't have your assignment done...or there's a test you haven't studied for...or you forgot to put on your clothes? 

Now whenever I have those dreams, even my sub-conscious will butt in with "No, you are finished, you have graduated" and it feels so good! 

I decided to go to grad school when my first baby was 6 months old...got through my second pregnancy, had that baby, was two weeks from delivering my third (who was born on her brother's third birthday, so I did literally have three babies in three years  ), when I completed my last oral exam and thus completed my master's degree in history. 

I remember writing papers on my 2000-character-memory electric typewriter, so I had to get each page perfectly typed, then erase and start again on p. 2...and having a whiny toddler with a snotty nose and stinky diaper sidle over and rub his/her face against my pant leg and ask for juice. 

Just remember, you will always be so proud of yourself for hanging in there and accomplishing this milestone in your education, and it's an achievement no one can ever take away from you. Tell yourself that when you're up at 2:00 a.m. finishing a paper, or studying for a math test, or worrying about the sucky job market. Just having that accomplishment listed on your resume tells employers that you are hard-working, persevering, a time management expert. You may not get an ideal job on your first try, or your second. But having all of the right qualifications will get you where you want to be eventually!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Oh college, sweet sweet college, how done with you i am... Its my fourth year this year, but I'm double majoring in Poli Sci and Education, so I've got two terms of student teaching to finish next year, and then I can graduate...

Sounds like you have been procrastinating? I love procrastinating... Or more I procrastinate a lot... I work better under pressure.


----------



## terryo (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

None of my four older boys got to go to college, but now the youngest is in college up-state and we are soooooo proud of him. I miss him so much it hurts.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Well, I sure hope he comes home to visit his mom and her fabulous Chelonia collection every so often! He darn well better or I will have to get his email address from you to scold him into submission! 

I've been so lucky that Brock and Emmy are both within an hour of home at their colleges, so we see them often. After all, I have a washer and dryer, a stocked refrigerator, and a huge supply of DVD's! Of course they come home often! 

Marci's way down, way way down, in south Texas, so she can't make it home as often, but fortunately she has flying privileges so she can fly home when she has the time...


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*



Stephanie Logan said:


> she has *flying privileges *so she can fly home when she has the time...




can you explain what you mean?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*



DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Sounds like you have been procrastinating? I love procrastinating... Or more I procrastinate a lot... I work better under pressure.



I am the exact same way. I just can't sit down and get something done a week in advance  When I know that I actually HAVE to get it done I will sit down and finish it.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*



spikethebest said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > she has *flying privileges *so she can fly home when she has the time...
> ...



Well, until they are 23, our kids are allowed "D2" or "D1" non-revenue flying status. In other words, they fly for free--domestically. However, we always fly "stand-by", so there have to be empty seats on the aircraft before we get on. Many, many, many times we wait through several flights, or we spend all day at the airport, or spend the night at the airport (Marci did this last year twice), or have to fly to another city to get home (Emily and I had to go through Miami from Boston to get home last summer because we could not get on a Chicago or a Dallas flight to get back to Denver.) Any time there's a cancellation on another airline and those paying passengers come flooding to the American gate, we are fully aware that we are unlikely to get on any flights that day and have to make other plans. 

So yes, it's a privilege we thoroughly enjoy, but no, it's not much fun to try to book hotels, cars, etc, when you don't know for sure when you'll be arriving, or even if you'll be arriving. Overseas trips are not free, but they are cheaper than any but the best fares available to the general public, though again, if they have four seats instead of seven, we'd have to split our family into two groups and try to meet up after we arrived, sometimes in separate cities. But hey, travel is supposed to be an adventure, right?

Oh, and we also have a dress code we must follow at all times, so we do not fly in jeans or sweats, or flipflops.

Do you understand now?


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*



Stephanie Logan said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie Logan said:
> ...



Yes i do !!! thank you!!


----------



## -ryan- (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Anyone still in college?....*

Update: I went to turn in the paper today, and the professor said to staple the grading rubric to the back of the paper. I was sure I'd never seen a grading rubric for this particular paper, so I rifled through my things and sure enough I do not have one. I am thinking she must have handed it out when I was out sick a couple of weeks ago. I told her I didn't have the rubric and all she said was 'that is going to be problematic'. Can't wait to see what I get on this paper.

I think it's a big joke that I have to take this and classes like it. I am a music education major and my focus is on instrumental music (aka: band). This particular class is worth 3 credit hours. I am in an instrumental band conducting class that is much more applicable to my major and I only get 2 credit hours for that. The real kick in the pants? The conducting class meets more often than the writing class (writing class is 3 hours a week and conducting is usually 4!). At my school they kind of give us the shaft on the important classes because there are so many we have to take. Every semester I have been enrolled in 10 or more courses, and that equates to about 16.5-17 credit hours. They take classes that meet three hours a week and give us only 1 credit, or in some case only a half credit or no credit at all! For classes that are required for our major!

Just had to vent a little.


----------



## Dane (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a wonder what Adderall can do to empty word documents! Just one little pill can fill 20 pages in less than 3 hours!


----------

